# أحذرى إفشاء أسرارك الزوجية...



## alhor (24 أكتوبر 2007)

إفشاء أسرار الحياة الزوجية


حاولت أن أغير رأيه في تطليق زوجته، لم أستطع فأعطيته موعدا آخر، وقلت في نفسي لعله يفكر فيما قلت له ثم يرجع وقد تنازل عن رأيه ويقرر الاستمرار مع زوجته وخصوصا عنده منها أربعة أطفال!، وقد استمرت حياتهما الزوجية خمسة عشر عاماً. 

ولكنه عاد مرة أخرى وهو أكثر تمسكاً برأيه، فحصل الطلاق وكم كان سعيداً وهو يطلق زوجتهأعتقد أن القارئ يهمه أن يعرف ما هو سبب الطلاق؟ .

وسأذكر الآن السبب وأعتقد أن القارئ سيقول انه سبب بسيط كما قلت أنا في نفسي في بداية التعرف على المشكلة، ولكن قناعتي ازدادت يوما بعد يوم بأنه سبب جوهري يهدد الثقة والأمان في العلاقة الزوجية، وهما أصل الرابطة الزوجية وهدفها.

انه (إفشاء أسرار الحياة الزوجية)، يقول هذا المطلق: إنني لا أعمل عملاً إلا وزوجتي تشيع ما فعلت بين أخواتها وأمها وصديقاتها، سواء أكان هذا العمل في بيتي أم في وظيفتي، وحتى فيما يتعلق بمالي ودخلي، الكل يعرف حياتي وأسرارها، وقد حاولت نصح زوجتي ولكن دون فائدة، فأصبحت حياتي معها مهددة وغير آمنة، حتى أسرار الفراش وعلاقتي الخاصة معها تتحدث بها عند صديقاتها... انتهى كلامه. 

المصدر

http://www.phroon.com/sex/article.asp?ID=2274

تحياتى
​


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أحذرى إفشاء أسرارك الزوجية...*

موضوع جميل. شكرا


----------



## أرزنا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أحذرى إفشاء أسرارك الزوجية...*

سلام المسيح:
شكرا على الموضوع وتعقّلوا كرمال الأطفال


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

alhor قال:


> إفشاء أسرار الحياة الزوجية
> 
> 
> حاولت أن أغير رأيه في تطليق زوجته، لم أستطع فأعطيته موعدا آخر، وقلت في نفسي لعله يفكر فيما قلت له ثم يرجع وقد تنازل عن رأيه ويقرر الاستمرار مع زوجته وخصوصا عنده منها أربعة أطفال!، وقد استمرت حياتهما الزوجية خمسة عشر عاماً.
> ...



م*وضوع مهم وجميل لازم نشكرك عليه جدااااا

 الزواج سر مقدس 

سر يعنى مفيش احد يعرف ما يدور داخل الاسره *


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسي موضوع جميل وهادف 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

_موضوع ممتاذ ورائع جدا
الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا الحور
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

فعلا افشاء الاسرار مش سبب بسيط لانه مينفعش ان اسرار البيت تكون معروفه لكل الناس مهما كانت درجه قرابتهم
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

alhor

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرااا

سلام المسيح


----------

